# Canyon Nerve AM 2012



## ham81 (26. August 2011)

hat jemand schon informationen zum am 2012 ? oder sogar bilder ? konnte bis dato nur diesen komischen trailer und einige bilder vom katalogshooting finden. ist aber leider nicht wahnsinnig viel zu sehen.
ab wann sind die 2012 bikes normalerweise verfügbar ?


----------



## Snowman_NA (26. August 2011)

laut canyon sollen ende oktober die neuen modelle auf der homepage zu bestellen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)




----------



## .t1mo (31. August 2011)

Unfassbar. Das finde ich wirklich extrem gut. Wirklich!

...schade ist aber, dass anscheinend das XC nichts von der neuen Wippe mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

*Nerve XC*


----------



## ham81 (1. September 2011)

wow,gefällt mir auch richtig gut.vor allem das komplett schwarz am am 9x (?).wie aind denn die farbvarianten ? gibt es ganz schwarz für alle modelle ?


----------



## afuerst89 (1. September 2011)

Hmm mir gefällt das neue Design nicht wirklich 
Mal schauen wie das Nerve AM 7.0 ausschauen wird und in welchen Farben es das geben wird!

Mfg


----------



## mohlo (1. September 2011)

Bis auf das AM 9.0X finde ich das neue Design grenzwertig. Ich bevorzuge lieber die bisherige "cleane" Farbgebung. Da gefallen mir die neuen Farben bei *Radon* wesentlich besser.


----------



## xXJojoXx (1. September 2011)

Das weiße Am finde ich richtig geil ! Aber der Rest gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## afuerst89 (1. September 2011)

Weis man schon, ob es alle Modelle des AMs wieder in anodisiertem Schwarz gibt? Ist das vielleicht schon das eine schwarze Modell, das man ganz oben sieht? Ohne Logo, etc.? Das würde mir schon eher gefallen 

mfg


----------



## Braunbaer (1. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Hammer! Dafür würd ich glatt mein 2011er XC verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ihks (1. September 2011)

http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/mountainbikes.html

Gib es kein Modell mit HS?

mfg


----------



## mohlo (2. September 2011)

ihks schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2011/mountainbikes.html
> 
> Gib es kein Modell mit HS?
> 
> mfg


Nein


----------



## T!ll (3. September 2011)

Was bedeutet denn das "X" beim AM 9.0 X?


----------



## mohlo (4. September 2011)

T!ll schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn das "X" beim AM 9.0 X?



SRAM *X*.0-Ausstattung


----------



## Zeckn (4. September 2011)

Werden denn im 2012er Nerve AM keine neuen Fox-Dämpfer bzw. -Gabeln mit dem Kashima Coating verbaut? Auf der Canyon-Homepage sieht man diese nur in den neuen Troque-Modellen.


----------



## mohlo (4. September 2011)

Zeckn schrieb:


> Werden denn im 2012er Nerve AM keine neuen Fox-Dämpfer bzw. -Gabeln mit dem Kashima Coating verbaut? Auf der Canyon-Homepage sieht man diese nur in den neuen Troque-Modellen.



Laut Preview-Katalog lediglich das Top-Modell, Nerve AM 9.0 SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeckn (4. September 2011)

Vielen Dank. Schade eigentlich, so stellt sich wie immer die Frage, ob sich der Aufpreis lohnt, oder nicht...


----------



## PhoEnjX (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Bisher liebäugle ich mit dem neuen *Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 für 2.899,00 . *

Aber ich mache mir bisher ziemliche Sorgen, was die Rahmengröße angeht. Leider habe ich nicht gerade die Ottonormalmaße, was meine Schrittlänge und Größe angeht. Bei meiner Größe von 1,93 m komme ich auf eine Schrittlänge von 100 cm (Ich hasse meine Meterbeine...)  

Bisher fahre ich ein Cube AMS 125 K18 in *22"*. Ich nehme an, daraus erschließt sich, dass ich auch das Canyon in *22" (XL?) *bestellen sollte richtig?

Hat jemand in der Hinsicht schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir sagen, ob die Geometrie des 9.0 für solche "großen" Biker passend ist? Die ganzen Berechnungsautomatiken auf der Homepage wollen mich nicht wirklich beruhigen das geliebte Teil nun endgültig in den Warenkorb zu legen.

Eine Möglichkeit nach Koblenz zu fahren habe ich zwar, wäre aber mit 6-Stündigem Aufwand verbunden.

Was meint ihr?

Freue mich über eine Rückmeldung!

Viele liebe Grüße,

Sven


----------



## Furzknoten (13. Oktober 2011)

PhoEnjX schrieb:


> Bisher liebäugle ich mit dem neuen *Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 für 2.899,00 . *
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit nach Koblenz zu fahren habe ich zwar, wäre aber mit 6-Stündigem Aufwand verbunden.


 
Auch wenn es das Fernabsatzgesetz gibt , ich würde gerade in einem solchen Fall den Tag opfern und hinfahren. Aus eigener Erfahrung (bin aber ne andere Grössenliga) kann ich nur sagen, PPS mag bei vielen einen guten Anhaltspunkt geben, hätte aber bei mir im Grenzbereich zwischen 2 Grössen zu einer falschen Entscheidung (Rahmen zu klein) geführt.


----------



## geefactor (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

lohnt sich der Aufpreis vom nerve AM 8.0 X im Vergleich zum AM 7.0?

Welche Bremse bei Avid ist mit der Magura MT 2 vergleichbar?

Die Farbe RAW/ Black ist schon ziemlich geil!


----------

